# male degu looking for home. southampton hampshire



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

looking for home for 6 degu 4 live together and in a huge cage. i would happily let it go with the if 6 degu go together. 

The other two live together and have no cage. 

All male very friendly and tame never biten. rehoming due to lose of work and expecting another child so will have 3 childern under5. so money and time are not available to give them what they need. 

plz note the cage is to large for use to transport but we are willing to transport degu depending on distance.

four or 5 under a year two or one is 2 yrs sorry they are my husbands and i know one died last week.

need a home asap.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Hun i could take the older one for you as i have a older male his partner passed away so he needs a friend x


----------

